# Suicide Prevention Quotes



## Daniel

“When you feel like giving up, just remember the reason why you held on for so long.”

~ Unknown


----------



## Daniel

"When it is darkest, we can see the stars." 

~ Ralph Waldo Emerson


----------



## Daniel

“Sometimes even to live is an act of courage.”

~ Seneca


----------



## Daniel

“Crisis is what suppressed pain looks like; it always comes to the surface. It shakes you into reflection and healing.”

~ Bryant McGill


----------



## Daniel

“Coping with any death is traumatic; suicide compounds the anguish because we are forced to deal with two traumatic events at the same time. According to the American Psychiatric Association’s _Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mental Disorders_, the level of stress resulting from the suicide of a loved one is ranked as catastrophic-–equivalent to that of a concentration camp experience.”

~ Carla Fine, _No Time to Say Goodbye: Surviving the Suicide of a Loved One _


----------



## Daniel

“Suicide has overtaken car accidents, heart disease and cancer as the biggest killer of British men under the age of 45, and male rates of substance abuse, violence and imprisonment are eye-watering. And yet dysfunctional emotional regulation continues to be aligned with alpha masculinity.”

~ Antonella Gambotto-Burke


----------



## Daniel

“Because of your twisted thinking, you see yourself in a trap from which there seems to be no escape. You jump to the conclusion that your problems are insoluble. Because your suffering feels unbearable and appears unending, you may erroneously conclude that suicide is your only way of escape.”

~ David Burns, _Feeling Good: The New Mood Therapy_


----------



## Daniel

“It is hard to be happy without a life worth living. This is a fundamental tenet of DBT. Of course, all lives are worth living in reality. No life is not worth living. But what is important is that you experience your life as worth living—one that is satisfying, and one that brings happiness.”

~ Marsha M. Linehan, _DBT Skills Training Manual_


----------



## Daniel

“Acceptance can transform but if you accept in order to transform, it is not acceptance. It is like loving. Love seeks no reward but when given freely comes back a hundredfold. He who loses his life finds it. He who accepts, changes.”

~ Marsha M. Linehan


----------



## Daniel

“The longer we dwell on our misfortunes, the greater is their power to harm us.” 

~ Voltaire


----------



## Daniel

“Even in my blackest depressions, I never regretted having been born. It is true that I had wanted to die, but that is peculiarly different from regretting having been born.”

― Kay Redfield Jamison, _An Unquiet Mind: A Memoir of Moods and Madness _


----------



## Daniel

“That the very delusion which drove me to a death-loving desperation should so suddenly vanish would seem to indicate that many a suicide might be averted if the person contemplating it could find the proper assistance when such a crisis impends.”

~ Clifford Whittingham Beers, _A Mind That Found Itself_ (1908)


----------



## Daniel

"The greatest joys are found not only in what we do and feel, but also in what we hope for." 

"The worst bullies you will ever encounter in your life are your own thoughts."

~ Bryant H. McGill


----------



## Daniel

"When pain exceeds pain-coping resources, suicidal feelings are the result. Suicide is neither wrong nor right; it is not a defect of character; it is morally neutral. It is simply an imbalance of pain versus coping resources. You can survive suicidal feelings if you do either of two things: (1) find a way to reduce your pain, or (2) find a way to increase your coping resources. Both are possible."

"People often turn to suicide because they are seeking relief from pain. Remember that relief is a feeling. And you have to be alive to feel it. You will not feel the relief you so desperately seek if you are dead."

~ Martha Ainsworth


----------



## Daniel

"What are you telling yourself to make yourself suicidal? You largely constructed your depression. It wasn't given to you. Therefore, you can deconstruct it. What do you think you're telling yourself to make yourself this way?" We'd get the client to admit things like, "I don't like my life," and then we'd say, "Yeah, but that wouldn't induce you to commit suicide. What else are you telling yourself?" And that's when clients say things like, "It shouldn't be the way it is. It's terrible that I failed. I'm no good." That's when we hear the shoulds, the oughts and the musts, and then we convince the client to abandon these irrational demands. Our slogan is, "I will not should on myself today."

~ Albert Ellis


----------



## Daniel

I'd be better off _______.

When a depressed person sees that loop emerge in her mind the urge to pull can be enormous. Agree with it and do something. Disagree with it and prove it wrong. But either way, take it seriously. Pull, push; Click, click; automatic pilot mode.

~ Steven Hayes


----------



## Daniel

When your day is long
And the night
The night is yours alone
When you're sure you've had enough
Of this life
Well hang on
Don't let yourself go
'Cause everybody cries
And everybody hurts sometimes

~ R.E.M., Everybody Hurts


----------



## Daniel

"Realize that no one specific person or experience is necessary to your happiness."

~ Robert L. Leahy, Challenging Your Hopelessness


----------



## Daniel

"You will get better. Repeat that. You WILL get better." 

~  Aunt Gigi


----------



## Daniel

"Stop and think about what is happening right now. Is this moment hopeless? Sit quietly, noticing your breath, letting it in and out, watching it come and go. Feel your feet against the floor. Hear the sounds around you. Peel an orange and smell the tang within. Listen to the music and feel the notes run through you. The present is here, every moment, every day. When the future is gone and you live fully alive here and now, you put an end to hopelessness. Appreciating the moment will make you forget about the hopelessness."

~ Robert L. Leahy,
How to Overcome Your Feelings of Hopelessness


----------



## Daniel

“The best thing for being sad," replied Merlin, beginning to puff and blow, "is to learn something. That's the only thing that never fails. You may grow old and trembling in your anatomies, you may lie awake at night listening to the disorder of your veins, you may miss your only love, you may see the world about you devastated by evil lunatics, or know your honour trampled in the sewers of baser minds. There is only one thing for it then — to learn. Learn why the world wags and what wags it. That is the only thing which the mind can never exhaust, never alienate, never be tortured by, never fear or distrust, and never dream of regretting. Learning is the only thing for you. Look what a lot of things there are to learn.”

― T.H. White, _The Once and Future King _ (1958)


----------



## Daniel

“Listen to the people who love you. Believe that they are worth living for even when you don't believe it. Seek out the memories depression takes away and project them into the future. Be brave; be strong; take your pills. Exercise because it's good for you even if every step weighs a thousand pounds. Eat when food itself disgusts you. Reason with yourself when you have lost your reason.”

“I believe that words are strong, that they can overwhelm what we fear when fear seems more awful than life is good.” 

― Andrew Solomon, _The Noonday Demon: An Atlas of Depression_


----------



## Daniel

“You say you're 'depressed' ― all i see is resilience. You are allowed to feel messed up and inside out. It doesn't mean you're defective ― it just means you're human.”

“Books don't offer real escape, but they can stop a mind scratching itself raw.” 

― David Mitchell, _Cloud Atlas_


----------



## Daniel

"There is no pain quite like that of a broken heart. But a broken heart is an open heart. When we allow ourselves to be broken, a gentle transformation takes place."

~ Douglas Bloch


----------



## Daniel

"As long as our orientation is toward perfection or success, we will never learn about unconditional friendship with ourselves, nor will we find compassion."

"There is a common misunderstanding among all the human beings who have ever been born on earth that the best way to live is to try to avoid pain and just try to get comfortable. You see this even in insects and animals and birds. All of us are the same." 

~ Pema Chödrön


----------



## Daniel

“Not everything that weighs you down is yours to carry.”

~ Anonymous


----------



## Daniel

“You don’t have to control your thoughts; you just have to stop letting them control you.”

~ Dan Millman


----------



## Daniel

“The way you tell your story to yourself matters.”

~ Amy Cuddy


----------



## Daniel

“The time to relax is when you don’t have time for it.”

~ Sydney J. Harris


----------



## Daniel

“Nothing is permanent in this wicked world-—not even our troubles.”

~ Charlie Chaplin


----------



## Daniel

"Sometimes the bad things that happen in our lives put us directly on the path to the most wonderful things that will ever happen to us."

~ Nicole Reed


----------



## Daniel

“Anxiety happens when you think you have to figure out everything all at once. Breathe. You’re strong. You got this. Take it day by day.”

~ Karen Salmansohn


----------



## Daniel

“Interrupting our destructive habits and awakening our heart is the work of a lifetime.”

~ Pema Chödrön, _The Places that Scare You_


----------



## Daniel

“The first noble truth of the Buddha is that when we feel suffering, it doesn’t mean that something is wrong. What a relief. Finally somebody told the truth. Suffering is part of life, and we don’t have to feel it’s happening because we personally made the wrong move.”

― Pema Chödrön, _When Things Fall Apart: Heart Advice for Difficult Times _


----------



## Daniel

I'd called all the hospitals and said "Give me the most suicidal, the person who's tried to kill themselves multiple times and all of that.

They came in, and what I discovered was that these people had so many problems. They were such an ever changing set of problems, so that one day it was one thing, and another day another. If you worked on one problem, another problem was more intolerable. You try to work on that problem and the person says, "Well, I'm going to kill myself, this is all hopeless."

What happened was, I discovered that, if you have a lot of problems, you can't work on all problems simultaneously, so you really have to radically accept some set of problems to work on something out. But I had no technology, I had no way. That was not part of behavior therapy. Acceptance, when I started, was simply not part of the treatment.

~ Interview with Marsha Linehan on DBT


----------



## Daniel

"In adult life, people generally tend to relive rather than live, that is, to repeat the patterns of the past...They are afraid that if they really cry out, if they really ask, if they really scream for help, that it won't come, and they'll be in the same panicky frightened state they were in when they were little." 

― Robert W. Firestone, _The Fantasy Bond: Structure of Psychological Defenses _


----------



## Daniel

"The parts of me that used to think I was different or smarter or whatever, almost made me die."

― David Foster Wallace  (1962―2008)


----------



## Daniel

Suicidal behaviors are a psychiatric emergency. If you or a loved one starts to take any of these steps, seek immediate help from a health care provider or call 911: 

- Collecting and saving pills or buying a weapon
- Giving away possessions
- Tying up loose ends, like organizing personal papers or paying off debts
- Saying goodbye to friends and family

If you are unsure, a licensed mental health professional can help assess.

If your friend or family member struggles with suicidal ideation day-to-day, let them know that they can talk with you about what they’re going through. Make sure that you adopt an open and compassionate mindset when they’re talking. Instead of “arguing” or trying to disprove any negative statements they make (“Your life isn’t that bad!”), try active listening techniques such as reflecting their feelings and summarizing their thoughts. This can help your loved one feel heard and validated.

Let them know that mental health professionals are trained to help people understand their feelings and improve mental wellness and resiliency. Psychotherapy, like cognitive behavioral therapy and dialectical behavior therapy, can help a person with thoughts of suicide recognize ineffective patterns of thinking and behavior, validate their feelings and learn coping skills. Suicidal thoughts are a symptom, just like any other — they can be treated, and they can improve over time.

Suicide is not the answer. There is hope.

-- NAMI


----------



## Daniel

Why Your Life Matters: A Note to Suicidal Teens

Stay away from other kids who feel equally hopeless.That includes young people online who feel as bad as you do. Constantly talking about how awful life is may feel good in the moment, but in the end it will only make you all feel worse. People who don’t know how to help themselves won’t know how to help you. If you want to help them, by all means tell them you care and then give them the link to this article.


----------



## Daniel

“I wonder if that's how darkness wins, by convincing us to trap it inside ourselves, instead of emptying it out.  I don't want it to win.”

― Jasmine Warga, _My Heart and Other Black Holes_


----------



## Daniel

"When people are suicidal, their thinking is paralyzed, their options appear spare or nonexistent, their mood is despairing, and hopelessness permeates their entire mental domain. The future cannot be separated from the present, and the present is painful beyond solace." 

“Disconcertingly, one of the highest-risk periods for suicide is when patients are actually recovering from depression.” 

― Kay Redfield Jamison, _Night Falls Fast: Understanding Suicide _


----------



## Daniel

"To anyone out there who’s hurting—it’s not a sign of weakness to ask for help. It’s a sign of strength."

– Barack Obama


----------



## Daniel

“Everything used to seem to final, inevitable, predestined. But now, I'm starting to believe that life may have more surprises in store than I ever realized.” 

"Life can seem awful and unfixable until the universe shifts a little and the observation point is altered, and then suddenly, everything seems more bearable."

“Maybe all anyone ever needs is for someone to notice them, to observe them.” 

― Jasmine Warga, _My Heart and Other Black Holes_


----------



## Daniel

“When you get into a tight place and everything goes against you, till it seems as though you could not hang on a minute longer, never give up then, for that is just the place and time that the tide will turn.”

~ Harriet Beecher Stowe


----------



## Daniel

"For people who think there’s nothing to live for, nothing more to expect from life … the question is getting these people to realise that life is still expecting something from them."

~ Victor Frankl


----------



## Daniel

Depression is not a perspective. It is a disease. Resisting that claim, we may ask: Seeing cruelty, suffering and death -- shouldn't a person be depressed? There are circumstances, like the Holocaust, in which depression might seem justified for every victim or observer. Awareness of the ubiquity of horror is the modern condition, our condition.

But then, depression is not universal, even in terrible times. Though prone to mood disorder, the great Italian writer Primo Levi was not depressed in his months at Auschwitz. I have treated a handful of patients who survived horrors arising from war or political repression. They came to depression years after enduring extreme privation. Typically, such a person will say: ''I don't understand it. I went through -- '' and here he will name one of the shameful events of our time. ''I lived through that, and in all those months, I never felt this.'' This refers to the relentless bleakness of depression, the self as hollow shell. To see the worst things a person can see is one experience; to suffer mood disorder is another. It is depression -- and not resistance to it or recovery from it -- that diminishes the self.

Beset by great evil, a person can be wise, observant and disillusioned and yet not depressed. Resilience confers its own measure of insight. We should have no trouble admiring what we do admire -- depth, complexity, aesthetic brilliance -- and standing foursquare against depression.

~ Peter Kramer


----------



## Daniel

It took me a long time to grasp the dialectic inherent in planning a suicide or engaging in self-harm. Both make you feel better, and both make you feel worse. Both sides are true. When I can't get an agreement from a client to stay alive forever, then I try for a certain amount of time. If she's giving me a week, I try for two, and keep going until I am stopped. If I can't get an agreement, I search for a synthesis: "If we can find a way to get your life to be experienced as worth living, would you be willing to work on finding that?" Almost all say yes...

The therapist must be able to speak for both sides: “You are miserable and want to die; I can understand how you feel, how painful your life is at times, and how hard it is to stay alive. On the other hand, I can also imagine the tragedy of your dying by suicide. I know you often think no one cares, but I am pretty sure you know that I care, that your cat cares, and, if you really think about it, that your parent cares. I totally believe that you can build a life that you will view as worth living. Even in your tears, you have to believe, let go of disbelief, and hold on to hope.”

~ Marsha Linehan


----------



## Daniel

"If you're in the throes of nihilistic thinking, remember: You're upset because you care. And as long as you care about fear, you have the capacity to care about other things, too. Give it time...and you'll find that life is meaningful, after all -- just, perhaps, not in the ways you expect it to be."

~ Avery Rogers


----------



## Daniel

"If you can't fly then run, if you can't run then walk, if you can't walk then crawl, but whatever you do you have to keep moving forward." 

— Martin Luther King Jr.


----------



## Daniel

“Be not afraid of life. Believe that life is worth living, and your belief will help create the fact.” 

“The greatest weapon against stress is our ability to choose one thought over another.” 

— William James


----------



## Daniel

“For fast acting relief, try slowing down.” 

— Lily Tomlin


----------



## Daniel

"You alone are enough. You have nothing to prove to anybody."

—  Maya Angelou

(quoted in Perfectly Imperfect: How to Embrace Your Insecurities)


----------



## Daniel

"Do you have doubts about life? Are you unsure if it's worth the trouble? Look at the sky: that is for you. Look at each person's face as you pass on the street: those faces are for you. And the street itself, and the ground under the street and the ball of fire underneath the ground: all these things are for you. They are as much for you as they are for other people. Remember this when you wake up in the morning and think you have nothing. Stand up and face the east. Now praise the sky and praise the light within each person under the sky. It's okay to be unsure. But praise, praise, praise."

― Miranda July, _No One Belongs Here More Than You_


----------



## Daniel

It’s OK Not To Be OK -- SuicidePreventionLifeline.org

Sometimes it feels like society says you should be always happy, and that showing your sadness is a sign of weakness. This is far from true ― if you were to hold in all your sadness or anger you would explode. We all have good and bad days. No one can be perfectly happy all of the time, that is not human. One day you feel on top of the world, the next you are down. While I am still trying to accept this myself, I know that it is part of life and whether or not others choose to show it, it still happens.

For those who are struggling with mental illness and/or grief, dealing with this pressure to always seem happy can be even more challenging, as a lot of days are low.  Sometimes when we are feeling down, we put on a mask to hide the darkness that lies behind the smile. Getting out of bed can be a major task by itself. With depression at times there is no apparent reason for why you are feeling this way. When it feels as though a cloud is hanging over our heads, those are the days we push people away the most. We do this because it is easier to try and forget about what is going on and not bother others with our problems. But getting through your problems and ignoring your problems are two completely different things.

Whether that is talking to someone about what is going on, finding answers to what is causing that emotion, or using coping skills such as drawing, yoga, mindfulness, and so many other healthy ideas, there are ways to help you get through the bad days. It’s okay to feel down...

The journey of life is filled with ups and downs, which is what shapes us into the people we are. When you’re having a bad day or a good day, remember that people do care about you, you are here for a reason, and the world would not be the same without you.


----------



## Daniel

"Most of the patients that I’ve worked with who are chronically suicidal will say there are times where their suicidal thoughts and feelings or actions reach a point that just feels unbearable, but that’s not 24/7. In most moments, they are engaging in hope, they are delaying themselves, they’re distracting."

~ Natalie Burns, licensed clinical social worker


----------



## Daniel

"I must try, even when my brain insists I shouldn’t, to have compassion for myself."

~ Sonali Beaven


----------



## Daniel

"Suicide prevention involves much more than increasing the availability of therapists and prescriptions. It requires providing economic development and financial assistance to those in distress. People can help by strengthening communities and building social ties. Additionally, they can provide moral support, alternative means of conflict resolution and escape routes from abusive relationships." 

~ Jason Manning, Associate Professor of Sociology, West Virginia University


----------



## Daniel

"Belongingness—feeling accepted by others—is believed to be a fundamental need, something that is essential for an individual's psychological health and well-being. Increased social connectedness—a construct related to belongingness—has been shown to lower risk for suicide."

~ Wikipedia


----------



## Daniel

"A good quality of life was characterised by the feeling of being in control (particularly of distressing symptoms), autonomy and choice; a positive self-image; a sense of belonging; engagement in meaningful and enjoyable activities; and feelings of hope and optimism."

~ Connell et al, Quality of life of people with mental health problems


----------



## Daniel

"The strategic psychotherapist is not interested in discovering why a problem exists, but _how it is maintained in the present_, promoting therapeutic change by applying specific intervention strategies."

~ Brief strategic therapy for OCD


----------



## Daniel

"The privilege of a lifetime is to become who you truly are."

 — Jung


----------



## Daniel

“I'm not perfect... But I'm enough.” 

“What is most personal is most universal.”

“The good life is a process, not a state of being. It is a direction not a destination.”

~ Carl Rogers


----------



## Daniel

"These mountains that you are carrying, you were only supposed to climb.” 

– Najwa Zebian, _The Nectar of Pain_


----------



## Daniel

"At the darkest moment comes the light."

~ Joseph Campbell


----------



## Daniel

"You've got one life to live. Don't live it for other people. Pay attention to it."

~ Joseph Campbell


----------



## Daniel

“In the midst of winter, I found there was, within me, an invincible summer. And that makes me happy. For it says that no matter how hard the world pushes against me, within me, there's something stronger – something better, pushing right back.”

~ Albert Camus


----------



## GaryQ

(part of) 
Lost at sea

"In the midst of the storm, through the dark of the night.
 Shines a glimmer of hope, a beacon of light"

~Me


----------



## Daniel

"Don't let go. You've got the music in you."

~ New Radicals, "You Get What You Give"


"Don't die with your music still in you."

~ Wayne Dyer


----------



## Daniel

“Soak up the views. Take in the bad weather and the good weather. You are not the storm.” 

"You can walk through a storm and feel the wind but you know you are not the wind.  That is how we must be with our minds."

“Understand, for instance, that having a sad thought, even having a continual succession of sad thoughts, is not the same as being a sad person.” 

~ Matt Haig


----------



## Daniel

It's the thought that counts: belief in suicide as an escape moderates the relationship between emotion dysregulation and suicidal ideation cross-sectionally and longitudinally

While interventions might focus more exclusively on providing emotion regulation strategies to reduce the intensity and frequency of emotion dysregulation, it could prove beneficial to also use cognitive restructuring to address beliefs related to experiential avoidance and nonacceptance of emotional distress. For instance, a client who believes "I can't handle this" or "it is too much, I need to get out" might benefit from cognitive tools that illustrate previous incidents of being able to manage distress effectively without escape. This client might also benefit from mindfulness strategies that include sitting with distress and tolerating and accepting emotions without following through with urges for avoidance/escape. In this manner, when the client faces moments of emotion dysregulation in the future, they might be less likely to consider suicide as a way to escape momentary distress. Rather, such clients might more easily recall moments of being able to cope with distress (i.e., cognitive restructuring) and might use newly acquired mindfulness skills to sit with distress without avoidance or escape.


----------



## Daniel

"98 percent of the population admits to suicidal thoughts, and the other two percent are lying."

"Suicidal thoughts [are] as common as dirt."

~ Steven Hayes, PhD


----------



## Daniel

"The healing of any personal crisis of the self always begins with telling your story."

"To listen to someone else's story without judgement and resisting the urge to offer advice is the first and perhaps most important gift you can give to honour [the client's) story, to honour their pain and struggle, to honour them.‟

~ David Webb, _Thinking About Suicide_


----------



## Daniel

The Dynamics of Emotional Mind

The “Cycle of Suffering”- when we respond to emotional pain and life problems in destructive, emotion-driven ways, we end up with new problems and increasingly severe old problems...and we feel worse than before. If we respond to this new level of pain and problems in destructive ways, our pain and problems will continue to intensify and multiply. Because we’re not working through our pain or resolving our problems, our emotional baggage piles up. The trauma from the past weighs us down in the present and intensifies present misery. 

What could have been temporary pain and problems has turned into long-term pain and suffering. The only way to get the cycle of suffering to stop...is to stop it. We can stop our suffering by stopping our destructive coping behavior. We must turn on Rational Mind to “think through before we do” and we must “follow through” with Wise Mind problem-solving and life-enhancing coping behaviors.


----------



## Daniel

“Don’t ask yourself what the world needs. Ask yourself what makes you come alive and then go do that. Because what the world needs is more people who have come alive.” —Dr. Howard Thurman


----------



## Daniel

"There is beauty in the journey, regardless of the outcome. Let's grieve and hope and fight together." 

—Marie White


----------



## Daniel

"You are not alone. Many other people have gone through what you are going through and are alive today.    It is okay to talk about suicide. It can help you feel better."

         — World Health Organization


----------



## Daniel

101 Solution-Focused Questions for Help with Depression (101 Soultion-focused Questions) - Kindle edition by Bannink, Fredrike. Health, Fitness & Dieting Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.
					


101 Solution-Focused Questions for Help with Depression (101 Soultion-focused Questions) - Kindle edition by Bannink, Fredrike. Download it once and read it on your Kindle device, PC, phones or tablets. Use features like bookmarks, note taking and highlighting while reading 101 Solution-Focused...




					www.amazon.com
				




"What is the smallest difference that will increase your hope?"

"What would someone who has (more) hope do in your situation?"

"What or who can give you more hope?"

“Some clients depend on others for hope, because they feel hopeless and must rely on borrowed hope—hope that others hold out for them. What are important people in your life hoping for? What are their best hopes for you?”


----------



## Daniel

A Letter to Myself When I Feel Like Life Isn’t Worth Living
					


"Yes, I will be talking about suicidal thoughts, but not in the way you might think."





					themighty.com
				




"First I want to say — stop — breathe. Please listen. I’ve been there."

"Take those thoughts and emotions you have shared with others, and share them with yourself.  Learn to show yourself compassion and empathy, because you deserve it too, just like they do.  And when that happens, your resilience will shine through!"


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

What to do when someone is suicidal - Mayo Clinic News Network
					


The U.S. suicide rate is increasing in almost every state, according a report released by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC). Suicide is listed as a leading cause of death in the report, and more than half the people who died by suicide did not have a known mental health...





					newsnetwork.mayoclinic.org
				




Asking about suicidal thoughts or feelings won't push someone into doing something self-destructive. Rather, offering an opportunity to talk about feelings may reduce the risk of acting on suicidal feelings.


----------



## Daniel

https://www.tandfonline.com/doi/abs/10.1080/13811118.2021.1922108
		


The Perfectionism Social Disconnection Model (PSDM) posits that interpersonal aspects of perfectionism cause interpersonal problems (e.g., hostility, loneliness) which in turn increase a person’s risk for experiencing SI [suicidal ideation].


----------



## Daniel

“There is hope, even when your brain tells you there isn't.” 

― John Green, _Turtles All the Way Down_


----------



## Daniel

“Remember, Red, hope is a good thing, maybe the best of things, and no good thing ever dies.”    

―    _The Shawshank Redemption  _


----------



## Daniel

~ unknown


----------



## Daniel

“But, with time, one has encountered many of the monsters, and one is increasingly less terrified of those still to be met.”  

― Kay Redfield Jamison, _ An Unquiet Mind: A Memoir of Moods and Madness _


----------



## Daniel

“If your brain is telling you to give up, just breathe. With one breath comes the next. Use that to get you to tomorrow.”

~ Unknown


----------



## Daniel

“Depression doesn’t take away your talents—it just makes them harder to find.” 

— Lady Gaga


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

"Make the Pain Stop" When Children Consider Suicide
					


Young children and suicidal ideas





					www.psychologytoday.com
				




First and foremost, pay attention to significant changes in children’s mood. If there are signs of depression (loss of interest in fun things, unusual irritability, sadness, wishing to disappear, preoccupation with death), begin a dialog with the child. Remember, your fears of the idea of suicide may need to take a back seat to a child’s need to talk about feelings and reduce loneliness. Adults can help suicidal children by being more involved in their lives and seeking positive interactions on a daily basis.


----------



## Daniel

What Do Traumatized People Wish You Knew?
					


Trauma is not some trendy club we want to join because it's cool.





					www.psychologytoday.com
				




Healing can seem glacial and partial. Our anxieties are not choices, poses or ploys. We want to laugh and become oceanographers.  Sometimes all the counseling, chemicals, mantras and workouts in the world feel futile. On those days, please never mention So-and-So who lost both legs and seems so absolutely fine.


----------



## Daniel

The suicide prevention effect of lithium: more than 20 years of evidence—a narrative review
					


The management and treatment of patients with suicidal behavior is one of the most challenging tasks for health-care professionals. Patients with affective disorders are at high risk for suicidal behavior, therefore, should be a target for prevention. ...





					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Despite the unambiguous evidence of lithium’s anti-suicidal effects and recommendations in national and international guidelines for its use in acute and maintenance therapy of affective disorders, the use of lithium is still underrepresented.

--------









						Is Lithium a Micronutrient? From Biological Activity and Epidemiological Observation to Food Fortification
					


Lithium compounds have been widely used in psychopharmacology, particularly in the treatment of bipolar disorder. Their normothymic and neuroprotective properties when used at high doses have been well established. However, a number of observations suggest ...





					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Number of studies indicate a negative correlation between concentration of Li naturally occurring in water and mortality rate due to suicide.


----------



## Daniel

“The real reason for not committing suicide is because you always know how swell life gets again after the hell is over.”  ~ Ernest Hemingway


----------



## Daniel

“Believe that life is worth living and your belief will help create the fact.”

~ William James


----------



## Daniel

“The world breaks everyone, and afterward, some are strong at the broken places.”

~ Ernest Hemingway


----------



## Daniel

“Always remember you are braver than you believe, stronger than you seem, and smarter than you think and loved more than you know.”

~ Christopher Robin


----------



## Daniel

“These mountains that you are carrying, you were only supposed to climb.”

~ Najwa Zebian


----------



## Daniel

“You are imperfect, you are wired for struggle, but you are worthy of love and belonging.”

~ Brené Brown


----------



## Daniel

”Hope is the feeling you have that the feeling you have isn’t permanent."

~ Jean Kerr


----------



## Daniel

“If you feel like giving up, give up on that feeling and give in to the realization there are endless possibilities waiting to be discovered before you.”

~ Tom Althouse


----------



## Daniel

"Courage does not always roar. Sometimes courage is the quiet voice at the end of the day saying, ‘I will try again tomorrow."

~ Mary Anne Radmacher


----------



## Daniel

"I have been through a lot and have suffered a great deal. But I have had lots of happy moments, as well. Every moment one lives is different from the other. The good, the bad, hardship, the joy, the tragedy, love, and happiness are all interwoven into one single, indescribable whole that is called life. You cannot separate the good from the bad. And perhaps there is no need to do so, either."

~                       Jackie Kennedy


----------



## Daniel

COVID-19 Q&A: Depression, Anxiety, Risk for Suicide
					







					med.stanford.edu
				




"Take a moment to slow down and bring back a sense of mental and physical control by engaging your five senses: what do I see? What do I hear? What do I smell? What do I taste? What do I feel?"


----------



## Daniel

12 Quotes on Acceptance and Commitment Therapy — ShamashAlidina.com
					


Acceptance and Commitment Therapy (ACT) helps to develop a skill called Psychological Flexibility. And with over 1000 studies on psychological flexibility, it’s considered the most evidence-based measures of what leads to human well-being.  Here’s 10 quotes and images from a Calendar I’ve designed f





					www.shamashalidina.com


----------



## Daniel

Journey B.  Lee


----------



## Daniel

"If you feel like life is not worth living, reach out for help.
You are not alone.  Help is available."

~ World Health Organization


----------



## Daniel

The Truelove: Poet and Philosopher David Whyte on Reaching Beyond Our Limiting Beliefs About the Love We Deserve
					


“if you wanted to drown you could, but you don’t because finally after all this struggle and all these years you simply don’t want to any more, you’ve simply had enough of drowning and you wa…





					www.themarginalian.org
				




...everything holds
us, and everything confirms
our courage, and if you wanted
to drown you could,
but you don’t
because finally
after all this struggle
and all these years
you simply don’t want to
any more
you’ve simply had enough
of drowning
and you want to live and you
want to love and you will...

~ David Whyte, “The Truelove”


----------



## Daniel

Five Life-Affirming Words We Should Bring Back Into Use
					


Could bringing back words with positive meanings make us happier?





					getpocket.com
				




“Respair”, Dent explains, means “fresh hope; a recovery from despair”. To her mind, the English language has something of a pessimistic bent. It tends to retain the negativity of various words, but not their more positive counterparts. For instance, we say “unkempt”, but have forgotten that “kempt” was once an adjective too.


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

​


----------



## Daniel

When Depressed Husbands Refuse Help
					


To the outside world, Emme lived a charmed life.  She was a successful model, creative director of her own clothing line, a television host, lecturer, and mother of a beautiful baby girl.  Only her family and closest friends knew she was actually...





					caregiver.com
				




"Remember, you are still married and at one time he listened to you.  Don’t be afraid to make this a fight…this is no time to stand on ceremony.  Make a doctor’s appointment, go out to dinner afterwards, be romantic, or bribe him; whatever it takes."


----------



## Daniel

Perfectionism (psychology) - Wikipedia
					







					en.wikipedia.org
				




The estrangement from oneself and others generated by perfectionism is associated with a number of adverse outcomes, such as interpersonal difficulties, depression, and suicide risk.


----------



## Daniel

"You aren’t your mental illnesses, you aren’t your mistakes. You aren’t your self-harm, you aren’t your anger, you aren’t your pain, you aren’t your past, and you aren’t what other people say about you. You are what you choose to be. And I urge everyone with a mental illness to choose life and to get as much help from as many sources as they need. People with cancers aren’t burdens, so why should you be considered one."

~ Vanessa Fernandez


----------



## Daniel

TMS Therapy: Treatments, Benefits, Safety, A Beginner’s Guide | U.S. News​
It’s not too soon to consider TMS if you’re suffering from depression without relief, McGirr says. “This is something that should be on the table as soon as any first-line intervention – any medication trials have failed or any psychotherapy has failed – and somebody is having continuing depression and they have not responded to some of our best treatments,” he says. “(TMS) is something that should be in the discussion early.”


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

Wellness check - Wikipedia
					







					en.wikipedia.org
				




In the United States and Canada, a *wellness check* (also known as a *welfare check* as well as a *Safe and Well check*) is an in-person visit from one or more law enforcement officers, especially in response to a request from a friend or family member who is concerned about the person's mental health.


----------



## Daniel

_“When you get into a tight place and everything goes against you, till it seems as though you could not hang on a minute longer, never give up then, for that is just the place and time that the tide will turn.”_

~ Harriet Beecher Stowe


----------



## Daniel

"If we look at the data, suicide is often an impulsive decision and people are going to make an attempt within a short period of time of making that decision.  Every time we trip them up in that short window, the clock can reset."

~ Andy Roark, DVM


----------



## Daniel

“We have a responsibility to stand watch over one another, we are watchers, all of us, watchers, guarding against the darkness.”

“Even in the darkest moments, light exists if you have faith to see it.”

― Dean Koontz


----------



## Daniel

“*When you are depressed, you may have a tendency to confuse feeling with facts.* Your feelings of hopelessness and total despair are just symptoms of depressive illness, not facts. If you think you are hopeless, you will naturally feel this way. Your feelings only trace the illogical pattern of your thinking. Only an expert, who has treated hundreds of depressed individuals, would be in a position to give a meaningful prognosis for recovery. *Your suicidal urge merely indicates the need for treatment.* Thus, your conviction that you are "hopeless" nearly always proves you are not. Therapy, not suicide, is indicated. Although generalizations can be misleading,* I let the following rule of thumb guide me: Patients who feel hopeless never actually are hopeless. *The conviction of hopelessness is one of the most curious aspects of depressive illness. In fact, the degree of hopelessness experienced by seriously depressed patients who have an excellent prognosis is usually greater than in terminal malignancy patients with a poor prognosis. It is of great importance to expose the illogic that lurks behind your hopelessness as soon as possible in order to prevent an actual suicide attempt. You may feel convinced that you have an insoluble problem in your life. You may feel that you are caught in a trap from which there is no exit. This may lead to extreme frustration and even to the urge to kill yourself as the only escape.”

― David D. Burns, _Feeling Good: The New Mood Therapy_


----------



## Daniel

Disparities in Suicide | CDC
					


Disparities in Suicide





					www.cdc.gov
				




Veterans, people who live in rural areas, sexual and gender minorities, middle-aged adults, and tribal populations may disproportionately experience factors linked to suicide. These factors include substance misuse, job or financial problems, relationship problems, physical or mental health problems, and/or easy access to lethal means. Additionally, people who have experienced violence, including adverse childhood experiences (such as physical abuse), bullying, or sexual violence, have a higher suicide risk.  Some of these groups may also be impacted by other health disparities. Health disparities are differences in health outcomes and their causes among groups of people.


----------



## Daniel

Talking About Life and Finding Solutions to Different Hardships: A Qualitative Study on the Impact of Narrative Enhancement and Cognitive Therapy on Persons With Serious Mental Illness
					


There is growing evidence that internalized stigma, or self-stigma, is a unique source of distress in the lives of people with severe mental illness. Narrative Enhancement and Cognitive Therapy is a structured group-based intervention aimed specifically ...





					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




The development of new stories that help frame life experiences might elevate some of the insults generated by psychiatric illness and its aftermath, and help make sense, consider the possibility of imagining and/or taking concrete action toward a more full and personally meaningful life.


----------



## Daniel

What Movies And Therapy Have In Common
					


What Movies And Therapy Have In Common Psychology Today blog: Reel Therapy by Jeremy Clyman    How successful therapy can be going to the movies    In my last post I suggested that the treatment approach implemented by reality-television star Dr. Drew was flawed. Since it is all too frequent and...





					forum.psychlinks.ca
				




"If I had told you two months ago, when we first started working together, that you'd be feeling differently in three months' time, that you'd be feeling the way you're feeling today, what would you have said?"

"I would've said that's impossible. I would've said that you're crazy."


----------



## Daniel

Rewriting The Suicide Narrative - Evolution Counseling
					


Coming to terms with the suicide of a loved one is a difficult task. Bitterness and resentment are the most common emotions, the thought process often some variation of “They didn’t love me enough to stay around, I wasn’t important to them.” The emotional wound is gaping, healing hindered by the...





					evolutioncounseling.com
				




People usually call suicide selfish, but at least people who are selfish want good things for themselves, even if they’re misguided in how to go about getting these things. People who are depressed and suicidal aren’t really in a cognitive space to want good things for themselves, they’re focused instead on figuring out a way to get relief from all the bad things, a dangerous and tragic proposition when at the fundamental level what they see as bad is who and what they are.


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Daniel said:


> Rewriting The Suicide Narrative - Evolution Counseling
> 
> 
> 
> Coming to terms with the suicide of a loved one is a difficult task. Bitterness and resentment are the most common emotions, the thought process often some variation of “They didn’t love me enough to stay around, I wasn’t important to them.” The emotional wound is gaping, healing hindered by the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evolutioncounseling.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People usually call suicide selfish, but at least people who are selfish want good things for themselves, even if they’re misguided in how to go about getting these things. People who are depressed and suicidal aren’t really in a cognitive space to want good things for themselves, they’re focused instead on figuring out a way to get relief from all the bad things, a dangerous and tragic proposition when at the fundamental level what they see as bad is who and what they are.



Absolutely spot on. Full disclosure: I attempted suicide once and I was thinking about how hopeless my life was and how to escape it. I wasn't thinking about family, friends, children, or grandchildren — just how to escape. When I woke up in hospital with a guard on my room, reality hit. How could I do that to my children and grandchildren? How could I abandon them like that when they obviously still needed my help and advice.

When you're truly actively suicidal, you are not in touch with reality at all.

The other thing that hit me when I woke up was surprise that I was still here alive. It's harder to commit suicide than you might think (fortunately).


----------



## Daniel

“The things that save you are as frequently trivial as monumental.”

“Rebuilding of the self in and after depression requires love, insight, work, and, most of all, time.”

“Everything passes away—suffering, pain, blood, hunger, pestilence. The sword will pass away too, but the stars will still remain when the shadows of our presence and our deeds have vanished from the earth. There is no man who does not know that. Why, then, will we not turn our eyes toward the stars? Why?”

“The opposite of depression is not happiness, but vitality, and my life, as I write this, is vital.”

“If everyone has the capacity for some measure of depression under some circumstances, everyone also has the capacity to fight depression to some degree under some circumstances. Often, the fight takes the form of seeking out the treatments that will be most effective in the battle. It involves finding help while you are still strong enough to do so. It involves making the most of the life you have between your most severe episodes. Some horrendously symptom-ridden people are able to achieve real success in life; and some people are utterly destroyed by the mildest forms of the illness.”

“That is, perhaps, the greatest revelation I have had: not that depression is compelling but that the people who suffer from it may become compelling because of it.”

― Andrew Solomon, _The Noonday Demon_


----------



## Daniel

I Was a Suicidal Therapist – TWLOHA
					


I sat in an office all day telling clients all of the reasons to live, all of the ways to get out of depression, all of the things that made them important and why the world needed them. And I felt like a hypocrite each day, never believing a word I said when it came to myself.




					twloha.com
				




"Sometimes my purpose is to just make it through the day alive. And that’s okay. That’s a valid purpose for anyone."


----------



## Daniel

I love Jesus but I want to die: what you need to know about suicide
					


It's not selfish. It's not because we don't pray. And it doesn't help to tell us to "choose joy." This is what every Christian should know about suicide.




					www.beautifulbetween.com
				




*Depression and suicidal thoughts don’t care about how spiritual we are.*  I’m sure plenty of devout believers and faithful leaders wish it did. I do.

I was in ministry – serving, preaching, leading worship, going on mission trips, leading Bible studies – but still wanting to die. Still hurting. Still hopeless...

Sometimes Christians tell us to “choose joy” or focus on somebody other than ourselves. There is some truth to this: caring for others and learning to cultivate joy are important parts of a healthy life.

But when death seems like the only way out of an internal torture chamber, those things don’t work. What’s worse, they become a way to mask pain. That’s how I could be involved in several ministries and wear a big smile while I wished for death.

Saying things like, “I’m so sorry you’re hurting,” and spending time with people struggling is much more effective than telling them to choose joy. It allows them to be honest, which might wind up saving a life.


----------



## Daniel

"You may develop a potent trust in yourself as you begin to glimpse the capacity you have to face the unknown and begin again."

~ Melissa Fritchle, The Gifts of Disillusion


----------



## Daniel

“Somehow, like so many people who get depressed, we felt our depressions were more complicated and existentially based than they actually were.”

― Kay Redfield Jamison, _An Unquiet Mind: A Memoir of Moods and Madness_


----------



## Daniel

“Which of my feelings are real? Which of the me's is me? The wild, impulsive, chaotic, energetic, and crazy one? Or the shy, withdrawn, desperate, suicidal, doomed, and tired one? Probably a bit of both, hopefully much that is neither.”

― Kay Redfield Jamison, _An Unquiet Mind: A Memoir of Moods and Madness_


----------



## Daniel

Common Questions – Mindfulness Based Cognitive Therapy
					







					mbct.co.uk
				




"The discovery that, even when people feel well, the link between negative moods and negative thoughts remains ready to be re-activated, is of enormous importance. It means that sustaining recovery from such depression depends on learning how to keep mild states of depression from spiralling out of control."


----------



## Daniel

“At 54, I Don’t Feel As Hopeful”: The Untold Story of Suicide in the U.S.
					


Those who are 45 and older face the greatest risk of ending their own life, so why do so many feel ignored?





					www.goodhousekeeping.com
				




"Feeling connected is the biggest suicide prevention buffer that we have. If the person feels cared about and understood, they are no longer alone."

~ Dr. John Draper, executive director of the National Suicide Prevention Lifeline


----------



## Daniel

How to decrease Suicide: It’s not what you’d think
					


We need to talk about suicide. It’s not easy, but it’s necessary. Suicide is the third-leading cause of death for young people ages 15-24. Teen and young adult suicide rates have been ris…





					thehill.com
				




“A rising tide lifts all boats.” 

Deaths by suicide increase during financial crises. However, providing social safety nets like a livable minimum wage decreases suicide rates. Currently, nearly 3 in 5 college students face some sort of basic needs insecurity, including housing instability, food insecurity, or lack of access to affordable health care. When these issues are addressed, they will not only affect suicide rates, but will undoubtedly have positive impacts on all of society.


----------



## Daniel

[Updated] Starbucks Vet Launches Senior-Focused Behavioral Health Startup Rippl with $32M in Seed Funding
					


Starbucks Corp. vet Kris Engskov appears on the verge of revealing his latest venture — a senior-focused, home-based behavioral health co.





					bhbusiness.com
				




"Nearly 20% of Americans who commit suicide are seniors. We have more seniors than at any time in US history. Yet, only 3% of psychiatric clinicians specialize in seniors. ERs can’t be the way that we treat mental health. This is the challenge of a generation."


----------



## Daniel

“Music was my refuge. I could crawl into the space between the notes and curl my back to loneliness.” 

—Maya Angelou


----------



## Daniel

“When you have exhausted all possibilities, remember this: You haven’t.” 

—Thomas Edison


----------



## Daniel

“Hope is the ability to hear the music of the future. Faith is the courage to dance to it today.” ~ Peter Kuzmic

“Life may not be the party we hoped for, but while we’re here we should dance.”  ~ unknown


----------



## Daniel

“Life is not the way it’s supposed to be, it’s the way it is. The way you cope with it is what makes the difference.” 

— Virginia Satir


----------



## Daniel

“Your present circumstances don’t determine where you can go; they merely determine where you start.” 

—Nido Qubein


----------



## Daniel

“If you look at life one way, there is always cause for alarm.” 

― Elizabeth Bowen, _The Death of the Heart_


----------



## Daniel

"Recovery is a deeply personal, unique process of changing one’s attitudes, values, feelings, goals, skills, and/or roles. It is a way of living a satisfying, hopeful, and contributing life even within the limitations caused by illness. Recovery involves the development of new meaning and purpose in one’s life as one grows beyond the catastrophic effects of mental illness."

~ Bill Anthony


----------



## Daniel

While there is a saying that “hope is not a strategy,” hope is at least fuel to keep the fire of forward momentum going. Hope is linked to optimism and a sense of expectancy that conditions will improve and the fight is still worth it.

Optimism affirms, “Better days are ahead.”

~ Suzanne Degges-White Ph.D.


----------



## Courtneyyy

Daniel said:


> "Recovery is a deeply personal, unique process of changing one’s attitudes, values, feelings, goals, skills, and/or roles. It is a way of living a satisfying, hopeful, and contributing life even within the limitations caused by illness. Recovery involves the development of new meaning and purpose in one’s life as one grows beyond the catastrophic effects of mental illness."
> 
> ~ Bill Anthony



This one ❤️


----------



## Daniel

ACT for Suicide Prevention
					


Empowering Clients to Thrive Despite Their Desire for Death - A Workshop on ACT for Suicide Prevention :acrobat:    We are taught that we should get rid of things that are bad and unwanted. We are good at this when it has to do with external things (spoiled milk, used tissues, etc.). Then we are...




					forum.psychlinks.ca
				




We don’t actually have to get rid of unwanted thoughts and emotions to start living a vital meaningful life.


----------



## Daniel

"You are not alone. Many other people have gone through what you are going through and are alive today. It is okay to talk about suicide. It can help you feel better."

— World Health Organization


----------



## Daniel

"Unlike self-criticism, which asks if you're good enough, self-compassion asks, what's good for you?"

~ Kristin Neff


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------

